# Value of Monarch from 1910-1920



## faith4good (Sep 5, 2018)

Hello, Can you help me value this bicycle? I believe it's from the 1910's with wooden rims. It's' not complete. No badge, but I believe it's a Monarch frame.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Can we see a pic from the chain ring side? Any 'ghosting' of where the badge was? Badge hole spacing/orientation? Pic of rear hub? What makes you think Monarch? Stem, seat, hubs? are making me think early 30s and not Monarch. V/r Shawn


----------



## faith4good (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## faith4good (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

Are there any holes for a head badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## faith4good (Sep 6, 2018)

no holes that i see


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 6, 2018)

According to the Wheelmen site I'm not seeing anything badged as a Monarch past 1902. I believe this is well past that and I also believe these TOC badged Monarchs also had actual head badges and not a decal/transfer. This looks to possibly be a juvenile model. Chain ring looks Westfield to me. If this is a TOC bike it has had nearly everything changed out to include seat, pedals, fender, stem, and bars. I would also think the chain ring and crank were changed too. Again why do you think this is Monarch? V/r Shawn


----------



## mongeese (Sep 6, 2018)

Crank Miami


----------



## faith4good (Sep 6, 2018)

I thought the crank looked some other Monarch's that I saw.


----------



## faith4good (Sep 6, 2018)

What would you value bicycle as she sits?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 9, 2018)

Did Westfield at one time use the moniker of the former monarchy?
2nd that chain ring looks Westfield; if it has a drive pin, then it may be even newer - than the double-D drive design.


----------

